# Kohler backfiring



## ford2go (Jul 29, 2005)

I have a kohler 12 hp in my garden tractor ( K301 I think), and it has episodes of backfiring and quitting.

Here's the deal - I'll be mowing for a while, and then it starts to lose power, backfire and quit. Will keep doing this for a while ( 10 - 15 mins), then it will be okay for hours. Last time, I got it to quit by working a link in the carburetor ( regulator?), and revving it much higher than usual ( short bursts) 
- after that it was good. 

Could the regulator be sticking? Since it seems to clear up, I'm fairly mystified. 

It's probably a mid 80's era machine

Thanks, 

ford2go


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

maybe, or it loosens a part up in the carb, 80's era? whens the last time it had a carb overhaul? a good clean up and rebuild (replace the gaskets and worn out parts)


----------



## DR1 (Jul 29, 2005)

sounds kinda like what mines doing. that linkage your reving it with could be the govenor rod if it comes out of the engine and up beside the carb, it keeps the engine from over reving and damaging things. Mine runs good when it is running and then it sometimes will not start at all and just backfires out the exhaust. good luck hope you figure it out if you do please post your results I am still trying to get mine going. In the mean time the grass is growing rapidly, guess I'll have to break out the push mower.

DR :roll:


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

*Shot in the Dark*

Mid 80's, just about the time they went to a coil module. If yours has points I would suspect (1st) condensor followed by a coil that is breaking down. If its electronic, suspect the coil module. It sounds like a coil breaking down at certain temps and when it passes that it gets OK. Look for this to get worse, not better. 

Also, if its a points setup, just get the cheapest R coil that Auto Zone or someone has for an old Chevy truck.....they are a lot cheaper than Kohler and are the same thing. Do not use a nonresister coil, if you leave the key on it will fry the points. 

Mike


----------

